# Which external USB Hard Disk to buy ?



## esumitkumar (Jan 8, 2007)

Frnz

I wanna buy a reliable and cheap USB Ext HDD from Nehru Place Delhi.
Can somebody suggest me the company and prices of 20 GB / 40 GB drive 

TIA
Sumit


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 8, 2007)

i think in India the prices are high... i got one 160GB Seagate from US for almost 3400rs... works well and is really fast... i got the quote for Lacie 80Gb for 11k in Kolkata...


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw in ebay.in this link

*cgi.ebay.in/40GB-USB-Pocket-Portab...QQihZ009QQcategoryZ116257QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is it OK to buy ?


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 8, 2007)

would i have been in ur place i would not have bought that... it never says which brand... for HDD i always believe in 3 names... Seagate... Maxtor... Lacie... and sometimes Western Digital... 

and then this is from someone from Ebay... no ways.. my uncle has already been cheated once... i will not be the next


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Jan 8, 2007)

According to PC world dec '06, the best buy among external HDD is Lacie.
around 5.8k for a 250 gb one.
try it. I'm not sure about its other features and all those things


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 8, 2007)

250GB external Lacie... for 5.8k... i talked in a Lacie Showroom last week and they said it is almost 17k


----------



## nil_3 (Jan 8, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> I wanna buy a reliable and cheap USB Ext HDD from Nehru Place Delhi. Can somebody suggest me the company and prices of 20 GB / 40 GB drive.




Instead, you can go for Casing with 80/120GB laptop hard disc. These are very much portable and wil easily fit in your shirt's pocket. The casing for unbranded companies comes at Rs. 250-350/- and for branded one like Transcend it is Rs. 800/-. For laptop hard discs you can go for Toshiba or Seagate. 80-120GBb ones come at a price of Rs. 4000-6000/-. The same cord is used for power and data. They are USB2 compliant.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Nil 

Casing ? I am hearing it for first time ..Well thnx bro..but could you tell me one thing ..I have one extra desktop HDD 80 GB Samsung .Can casing be applied to it too and can it be connected to any USB port ?


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes there are casing available for both laptop HDDs and normal HDDs..


----------



## CyCo (Jan 9, 2007)

yup . hes right . 

 casing costs abt Rs. 750/- and can be applied to any laptop or IDE hdsk .. 

the difference is the cost .. 

normal IDE 160 GB @ Rs. 3500 + casing  . 
normal Laptop 40GB@ Rs. 3000 + casing .. 

www.deltapage.com


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2007)

Bruders ..you made my day ..digit forum rocks..
so i will go to Nehru place this saturday and ask for casing of 80 GB Samsung HDD..one q more : casing ke naam se milegi ya shud i ask for USB casing for Hard disk 

and after this casing I can connect to any USB port of laptop or desktop ?
Will it recognize as another removable drive ?


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 9, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Bruders ..you made my day ..digit forum rocks..
> so i will go to Nehru place this saturday and ask for casing of 80 GB Samsung HDD..one q more : casing ke naam se milegi ya shud i ask for USB casing for Hard disk
> 
> and after this casing I can connect to any USB port of laptop or desktop ?
> Will it recognize as another removable drive ?



Since u have a desktop HDD, ask for 3.5" casing, it will be bigger than usual 2.5" one, and will need external power, it will connect to USB port and will be detected as USB mass storage device.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2007)

wow..thanx all ..


----------

